# Information Venpet and Venoil collision December 1977



## Cherel (May 17, 2016)

Good Day
I am looking for information about the Venpet and Venoil collision disaster that happened in December 1977. My Father was one of the casualties. I was very young at the time and I just need to find closure. None of my family members are alive any longer thus I have no one to ask.
If there is anyone out there that could refer me to the relevant archives or whom to contact at Lloyds of London, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
Cherel J.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

If you google Venpet , Vernoil then you'll findv a ton of information.


----------



## Cherel (May 17, 2016)

Hi JC
Thank you for your response. I have read every article and wiki that is available, all the stories are the same. I have written to Lloyds of London and maybe they have some information that was not published.

Thank you so much for your effort to respond.
Kind Regards
CJ


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Did you also read thye Liberian Government Accident Report ?. If you've read all of what is available on Google
then I'm not sure where else you can go.


----------



## 411353 (11 mo ago)

Hi Cheryl,
So sorry to hear of your situation.
I can't add much to any of the foregoing, but I do remember seeing both vessels still burning from a distance. I think I was serving on the Motor Tanker Bern as Chief Officer en-route Dubai to Teneriffe.
Terrible sight- even from a distance.
I hope you find what you are looking for
Best of luck.
Kindest regards,
Jerry


----------



## Pete Bower (Sep 13, 2009)

Cherel said:


> Good Day
> I am looking for information about the Venpet and Venoil collision disaster that happened in December 1977. My Father was one of the casualties. I was very young at the time and I just need to find closure. None of my family members are alive any longer thus I have no one to ask.
> If there is anyone out there that could refer me to the relevant archives or whom to contact at Lloyds of London, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


In the January 1978 edition of the SA Shipping News there is a three-page article recording the collision and rescue efforts, and later that year there is a very detailed article on the ship-to-ship cargo transfer that took place in Algoa Bay. I was the assistant editor at the time (and wrote the latter article). I will scan the pages from my bound volume if you like... just send me your email.


----------

